# Propane Delivery in Ajijic



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a propane delivery company in the area? I need someone who will answer their phone in English since I don't understand much Spanish. I know since I live in Mexico I should learn Spanish. OH well, it took me 6 years to learn French and a lifetime to lean some German, Russian, Yiddish and Hebrew so it might be years before I get much Spanish down.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I doubt that you will find any company 'answering their phone in English'. However, you will find that many can handle some English, if you ask.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I doubt that you will find any company 'answering their phone in English'. However, you will find that many can handle some English, if you ask.


I understand that but what I've found with 4 different companis is that they have a message in Spanish on their phones. Since I can't understand what the message is I loose the connection.

Either someone who answers their phone so I can ask for English or something.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK; try calling Zeta at 766-0538. One of the girls can speak a bit of English; enough to understand your address, etc. If the line is busy, you may get a voice message saying, 'linea ocupado'. It can go on to ask if you want Telmex to re-dial for you when it is available. Press '1' or ignore it and try later.


----------

